# Some Pics of Freshly Installed ICE!!



## 323CIBOY (Aug 20, 2003)

Just finished installing my: Pioneer DEH 8500 (Pain in the butt to install because of motorized door!), Infinity Kappa 6.5" Components (Front Speakers), Infinity Kappa 6.5" Two-ways (Rear Speakers), 12" Fosgate HX2 DVC Subwoofer, and Finally all powered by a chrome edition PPI 6600 6-channel amp.


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

Looks like a clean install, and I'm sure it sounds fantastic, but I'm not a fan of the bright silver faceplate.

Obviously, at 31, I'm too old to appreciate. :dunno:


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

I almost put that CD player in my car. I opted for the one right below it though. I have the same features and Organic Display as yours, just no motorized face.

I love it for the MP3's  :thumbup:


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

tgravo2 said:


> I almost put that CD player in my car. I opted for the one right below it though. I have the same features and Organic Display as yours, just no motorized face.
> 
> I love it for the MP3's  :thumbup:


Did you guys lose the steering wheel controls? For me, I'd opt for the handier controls. :dunno: If you retained the ones on the steering wheel. :thumbup:


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

LarryN said:


> Did you guys lose the steering wheel controls? For me, I'd opt for the handier controls. :dunno: If you retained the ones on the steering wheel. :thmubup:


I believe someone makes a kit that will allow you to continue to use most of your steering wheel controls with an aftermarket HU. I think it connects to your cars previous wiring and then you mount an infared transmitter in Line-of-sight of your HU.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

LarryN said:


> Did you guys lose the steering wheel controls? For me, I'd opt for the handier controls. :dunno: If you retained the ones on the steering wheel. :thumbup:


I lost the controls but I didn't really care. I also have a wireless remote that came with the CD player, but I believe Crutchfiled sells a kit that allows you to use your steering wheel buttons with aftermarket CD players. I think it costs $70-$100 but I'm not positive.
:thumbup:


----------



## silv3rbimm3r (Sep 19, 2003)

i happen to like the long orange screen that came stock with my car...and im 19  go figure


----------

